# Al Khobar to Bahrain via road



## Nitin2west (3 mo ago)

Dear Mates,
Has any in the very recent times visited Bahrain from Al Khobar, Saudi? If yes, pls let us know the complete procedure.. I am aware of getting the exit/entry permission from sponsor..
Kindly provide details.


----------

